# Need Hoyt Alphaburner String



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

string 57

Control cable 39

Buss cable 36


----------



## fastcamo (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

Below is the new 2010 AlphaBurner tune chart. 

http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/2010HoytAlphaBurner.pdf


----------

